# Carib-sea product now in Aust plus my shop page



## duck (Apr 22, 2004)

Here it is the website for aquarium product's for Australia for those hard to get thing's i hope,it's not quite finnished yet but you can email if you want information.
At the moment they selling Carib-Sea product's For planted tank's and Africans and marine's.
Like i said earlier it's not finnished yet but you can Email for info.

www.Aquaticrocks.com.au
The top pic is mine.
The next pic is awrieger
This one is my shop
www.midlandpatisserie.com.au
Ivano


----------



## [RK] (Aug 11, 2005)

Do you know where i can get KNO3 (potassium nitrate), K2SO4 (potassium sulfate), and KH2PO4 (mono-potassium phosphate) in Sydney? I'm having no luck sourcing all three


----------

